# Diablo 2 - Auflösung 800x600 ?



## Schwaig_Bub (1. Juli 2008)

Servus zusammen,

ich weiß das mit LoD auch die Auflösung 800x600 in Diablo möglich war. Leider besitze ich nur das Hauptspiel.
Doch war es doch auch mit einem Fanpatch möglich die Auflösung nach oben zu schrauben. Google zeigt mir nur zig Forenbeiträge ohne Lösung oder einfach nur nicht mehr existente Download-Links.

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Gfreeman (1. Juli 2008)

Sry, ich antworte zwar nicht direkt auf Deine Frage- aber das Addon dürfte doch inzwischen für um die 10 Euro zu bekommen sein.

Macht es nicht mehr Sinn, dieses zu installieren, als durch Klimmzüge nur das Basisspiel durch Fanpages zu modifizieren??  

Die Würze von Diablo liegt im Battlenet- Baalruns usw. was willste da mit dem nackten Diablo2?

Gruß Gfree


----------



## Morca (1. Juli 2008)

Besorge Dir den Erweiterungspack, anders wird das nichts mit der Auflösung von 800 x 600 Bildpunkten.


----------



## Macaveli (1. Juli 2008)

guten morgen zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab auch ne frage vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, kenne mich nicht so gut aus..

ich habe gestern wieder diablo 2 und lod installiert aber auf meinem laptop sieht es irgendwie kacke aus weil auf 800x600 ist das bild nicht im vollbildmodus, d.h. rechts und links sind diese schwarzen blöcke, was kann ich denn da machen? danke für eure hilfe


----------



## mmm79 (1. Juli 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ist der Bildschirm vielleicht 16:9 ?
Dann wird das leider net gößer, außer du könntest ne andere auflösung einstellen.
Google mal Diablo2 16:9 oder so, vielleicht gibs irgend nen mod oder so.


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht kann man das in der Config ändern( wenns sowas bei Diablo gibt),Ohne Gewähr hab selber noch nicht gestestet einfach mal den tip von mmm79 nach gehen.


----------



## angrydope (1. Juli 2008)

habe auch einen laptop im 16:9 bei mir läuft alles völlig normal (ohne balken)

grafikeinstellungen mal überprüfen, ggfs beim grafiktreiber schauen :>

// zum thema: ich meine "Glidewrapper" soll funktionieren, ist aber schon länger her, als ich das installiert hatte!


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

Diablo 2 unterstützt nur 640x480 und 800x600.
Also entweder hat man ein verzerrtes Bild auf einem Widescreen oder man spielt im Fenstermodus, dann sieht alles normal aus.
Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.


----------



## palmi (1. Juli 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Diablo 2 unterstützt nur 640x480 und 800x600.
> Also entweder hat man ein verzerrtes Bild auf einem Widescreen oder man spielt im Fenstermodus, dann sieht alles normal aus.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.



schwachsinn o_O

Bin absolut kein Fachmann was solche Addon-/Patchspielereien angeht, aber dazu kann ich nur sagen falsch, habe  D2-LoD (ist max. nen Jahr her) auf nem Widescreen gespielt.Und ich habe weder Probleme mit verzerrtem Bild gehabt, noch musste ich im Fenstermodus spielen.Hab D2+loD ganz normal installiert,Auflösung eingestellt,Bildschirm wurde 3sek schwarz und dann konnte grockt werden ohne genannte Probleme


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. Juli 2008)

Man kann in den Diablo 2 Optionen nur zwischen den beiden von mir genannten Auflösungen wählen.
Zeig mir einen Screenshot, der das Gegenteil beweist.


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Geht schon aber is nicht erlaubt ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (1. Juli 2008)

habe mal von nem freund gehört, dass man im diablo2 ordner irgentwas ändern kann und dann ne eigene auflösung einstellen kann. hab das mal bei rainbow six vegas gemacht um auf meiner nativen auflösung zu spielen, damals musste ich nur was mitm editor ändern. geht das bei diablo2 auch?


----------



## Geige (2. Juli 2008)

mal n tipp
das fan addon ist doch eh sinnlos iwann hast du D2 durch und dann kaufst du dir
eh die erweiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (2. Juli 2008)

Hier ein paar Parameter für Diablo2. 
Einfach bei den Eigenschaften des Desktopsymbols dranhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-w                  -> Fensternodus

-ns                 -> Spiel ohne Sound

-skiptobnet     -> startet direkt im Battlenet Login

Vielleicht ist es Hilfreich.

mfg.
Alex


----------



## Kankru (2. Juli 2008)

Habe beides, kann man nicht mit irgendwelchen Tricks die Auflösung hochdrehen? Ich will nicht online spielen, nur ich habe nen großn Monitor, da ist der Fenstermodus zu klein und 800x600 sieht einfach nur komisch aus!
Danke schon mal ;D


----------



## Nelia (5. Juli 2008)

Hmm, muss sagen klappt bestens ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (6. Juli 2008)

Fenstermodus bekomme ich auch hin, nur wie kann ich mit höherer Auflösung als 800x600 zocken?

MfG


----------



## 58er (7. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Hmm, muss sagen klappt bestens ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön gemacht. Müsste 1300 * 733 er Auflösung sein oder?
Wie hast du's gemacht? D2GFX.dll selber geändert, oder eine im Netz gefunden?


----------



## Kankru (7. Juli 2008)

Jetzt gebt euch mal n ruck und verratet es... ...mir tun die Augen bei meinem Bildschirm weh, wenn das Spiel auf 800x600 ist^^


----------



## oneq (7. Juli 2008)

Das ist Window-Mode Oo Und im Hintergrund genau wie ich auch habe, n Diablo III Wallpaper^^ Passt zur Stimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-w ist die Lösung, probierts doch einfach....


----------



## Nelia (7. Juli 2008)

Ich darf nix sagen such einfach mal ein bissel im I-Net. Ja, -w brauchste auch aber das ist ja offiziel erlaubt x).


----------



## Kankru (7. Juli 2008)

Habe ja was mit nem Injector gefunden, aber ich vermute, dass das nur mit dem normalen D2 ohne Addon geht, zumindest hats bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (8. Juli 2008)

hm, hab auch was gefunden womits laut beschreibung möglich ist auf 1300*733 zu spielen, läuft aber auch nicht...


----------



## essey (8. Juli 2008)

ich spiel D2 LoD zzt. auf meinem 17" lappi mit widescreen. Im Vollbildmodus habe ich keinerlei Verzerrung, spiele aber trotzdem im Fenstermodus, weil die Pixelei echt nervig ist. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer besseren Auflösung, allerdings bisher ohne Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was solls. gameplay >>> Grafik


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (8. Juli 2008)

klar ist Spielspaß >> Grafik, aber bei 1680x1050 Monitorauflösung ists entweder SEHR pixelig oder das Fenster SEHR klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (8. Juli 2008)

Ohja, ein großer Monitor hat auch seine Schattenseiten ^^.


----------



## attake (8. Juli 2008)

rofl ^^   was soll ich mit nem 24" sagen ;D
und ich spiels trotzdem wiedermal n bischen ^^


----------



## Hüpfii (9. Juli 2008)

/push :> hab auch glider grafik teil aber irgendwie funzt es nicht richtig kann den Fenstermodus nicht erweitern also vergrößern..pls give tipps ^^


----------



## Kankru (9. Juli 2008)

/push Freiwillige Erklärbären vor!


----------



## Elrigh (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.ingame.de/filebase/index.php/?a...327&cid=325

Probiers mal, vielleicht geht das noch. Eventuell Patch 1.08 downgraden zum vorherigen


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2008)

Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, das das hier ist zwar ein Tweak-Tool für Voodoo-Karten aber auch ein Emulator für Glide - mit identischem Namen *g*
http://www.zeckensack.de/glide/

Funktioniert zumindest sehr gut mit Jedi Knight 1 und ein paar älteren Ego-Shootern. :-)


----------



## Nelia (10. Juli 2008)

Der GLIDE Wrapper funktioniert ^^. Nach dem Grafiktest lässt sich GLIDE auswählen x). Die guten alten Voodoo Karten ^^.


----------



## Josgasan (4. Juni 2009)

bei mir funzt das mit dem Glide WRAPPER irgendwie nicht!

ich starte ihn.

und wenn ich dann Diablo starte, ist es immer noch die selbe auflösung!? was muss man da alles beachten

habe 22" bildschirm und natürlich keine Voodo karten mehr (das müsste doch auch mit den neuzeitlichen karten möglich sein oder)


weiss da jemand bescheid?

greets


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Juni 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass es verboten ist, die Auflösung höher als 800x600 zu stellen wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass es mit dem Glide Wrapper möglich ist, das zu tun.


----------



## Dopemahsta (6. Juni 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es verboten ist, die Auflösung höher als 800x600 zu stellen wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass es mit dem Glide Wrapper möglich ist, das zu tun.



lowl der thread ist auch nicht uralt oder so =) wollts nur gesagt haben


----------



## Seph018 (6. Juni 2009)

Egal ob uralt oder nicht. ^^ Also ich kenne für LoD so eine Mod .. glaube es war snejs mod 6 oder so. Jedenfalls ist dort die Auflösung auf 1024x768 Pixel hochgeschraubt worden. Sieht auch ganz gut aus, das Problem ist nur, das die Mod ansonsten nicht mein Fall ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (6. Juni 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Man kann in den Diablo 2 Optionen nur zwischen den beiden von mir genannten Auflösungen wählen.
> Zeig mir einen Screenshot, der das Gegenteil beweist.


 
Ich zock das auch aufn WS ohne irgendwelche verzerrungen oder sowas im Vollbild  Ist allerdings so ..das die Chars halt etwas kleiner und breiter sind was man aber nur bei sehr genauen hinschaun  oder direkten vergleich feststellen kann da man eh nen Blickwinkel von schräg oben hat


----------



## Tranquilitas (6. Juni 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Ist allerdings so ..das die Chars halt etwas kleiner und breiter sind



Ich glaub das nennt man ein verzerrtes Bild ;-)


----------



## Diablo3 (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Solche Patches sollte man aber nur im Singleplayer einsetzen, da man sich im Battle.net unfaire Vorteile gegenüber anderen verschafft. Sowas mag Blizzard nicht -> es gibt unverhoffte Bans eurer CD-Keys.


----------

